# Splenectomy



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Has anyone had a dog with a splenic infarction? Cosmo received that diagnosis today.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't get a response, try one of the Golden Retriever groups on Facebook. There are several, "Golden Retriever Discussion Group" is one that comes to mind. You might find different people there.

I wish you luck, I know it's so painful to go through this with a dog you love. Is he not a candidate for splenectomy?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for replying. I'm not on facebook, so I don't know of any group there, but I'll search for them and see if there are any public forums. Most everything on facebook seems to be private nowadays. Even the litter listings are private. Doesn't make sense to me. And yes, we are tentatively scheduled for a consult with a surgeon on Tuesday and hopefully he'll be operated on the same day. He has a chronic bloat condition that will have to be watched closely. That worries me. But he did have a gastropexy two years ago and he survived three nights in the hospital so he should be able to survive this. The surgery is at Oakland Veterinary Specialties, and they have an emergency unit that's open 24/7 and he will constantly be monitored. I just obsessively worry about him. He's had a lot of problems over the years, but thankfully he's in good physical condition and he has a strong constitution.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know what a splenic infarction is.....sorry.
Several of us on here, however, have dogs who had their spleens removed due to non-cancerous conditions, including me. The dogs go on to lead normal lifespans.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

An infarction is a blockage of blood flow to a portion of the spleen. That's what I remember from my conversation with the specialist yesterday. If the spleen isn't taken out, the two small nodules he has might resolve and the injured part of the spleen could just shrivel up and then everything would go back to normal. Or one or both of the nodules could rupture. I was told by my vet of over twenty-five years (who retired two weeks ago-lousy timing for me) that even a small nodule rupture could be dangerous. He thinks I should go ahead with the surgery. The specialist I saw yesterday said if it were him, he would do the surgery, and he has a golden. I am so glad you responded, Barb. I wanted your input. I have read some of your responses about having the spleen removed. I agree with you about the fact that it is better for the dog to have a spleen if possible. If I knew for sure that he had some sort of neoplasia, especially hemangio, I wouldn't want to put him through this, because hemangio would already most likely be certain death. He had an ultrasould a few weeks ago and everything looked clear. On this recheck the only thing new is the infarction. I had them do X-rays, blood work and clotting factors. Everything looks good (although I know that's not a guarantee). There is no sign of anemia. I've checked this poor boy's gums everyday for at least the last five years because of his chronic bloat condition, so much that he purses his lips when he see's me coming. I think his best chance is the splenectomy, but, of course, that's also what my heart wants to believe. The infarction can be caused by other things, e.g., autoimmune problems, trauma, wandering spleen, etc. I appreciate you telling me that there are dogs that have done well without their spleen. I think I remember your Toby had problems with demodicosis after splenectomy.. I guess I'm over thinking this. I feel his best chance is with a splenectomy, but then I don't want him to experience any undue suffering...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Perhaps you could repost this, or a moderator could change the title, to reflect splenectomy rather than splenic infarction, since I'm probably not the only one who didn't know what it is, and didn't respond at first. You would probably get more feedback that way.

Dogs are better off with their spleen, but given a chance of rupture versus removing it, I would opt for removal each and every time. The reason I'm not sure removing my Toby's was a good idea is because he just had a small nodule, nothing more. Now they take more of a wait and see attitude about it, but 10 years ago, if it was a Golden (or GSD), they automatically removed the spleen. 

The surgery itself wasn't *that bad*. Toby was pretty much back to normal within about 3 days. I think the pain patch was worse than anything else, it seemed to make him dizzy and disoriented, when I removed it he was much better quickly. If I remember right, they said that there are not a lot of muscles there that need to be cut, so the heeling is pretty fast. (Or maybe that was my husband's open heart surgery . 

I would suggest that you pursue it with a board certified surgeon, either at a specialty center or a veterinary university hospital, as you said you plan to do. I do believe that a specialist does a better job, they've done many, many, many of them. And, the specialist had removed a lot of spleens with hemangiosarcoma, and his best *guess* with Toby was that it was not a hemangio. While I still had to wait for biopsy results, I clung to those words for 5 days, figuring the surgeon probably wouldn't have said anything unless he was pretty certain. And of course, he was right. Also I think a specialist can give you a good idea of how much suffering the surgery will cause. It was minimal for Toby, he came home 24 hours later, and I think if you browse the forum you will find others had pretty much the same experience.

I wish you all the best in whatever you decide.





tikiandme said:


> An infarction is a blockage of blood flow to a portion of the spleen. That's what I remember from my conversation with the specialist yesterday. If the spleen isn't taken out, the two small nodules he has might resolve and the injured part of the spleen could just shrivel up and then everything would go back to normal. Or one or both of the nodules could rupture. I was told by my vet of over twenty-five years (who retired two weeks ago-lousy timing for me) that even a small nodule rupture could be dangerous. He thinks I should go ahead with the surgery. The specialist I saw yesterday said if it were him, he would do the surgery, and he has a golden. I am so glad you responded, Barb. I wanted your input. I have read some of your responses about having the spleen removed. I agree with you about the fact that it is better for the dog to have a spleen if possible. If I knew for sure that he had some sort of neoplasia, especially hemangio, I wouldn't want to put him through this, because hemangio would already most likely be certain death. He had an ultrasould a few weeks ago and everything looked clear. On this recheck the only thing new is the infarction. I had them do X-rays, blood work and clotting factors. Everything looks good (although I know that's not a guarantee). There is no sign of anemia. I've checked this poor boy's gums everyday for at least the last five years because of his chronic bloat condition, so much that he purses his lips when he see's me coming. I think his best chance is the splenectomy, but, of course, that's also what my heart wants to believe. The infarction can be caused by other things, e.g., autoimmune problems, trauma, wandering spleen, etc. I appreciate you telling me that there are dogs that have done well without their spleen. I think I remember your Toby had problems with demodicosis after splenectomy.. I guess I'm over thinking this. I feel his best chance is with a splenectomy, but then I don't want him to experience any undue suffering...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

If a moderator sees this post could they please change the title for me to state "splenectomy" instead of "splenic infarction"? Thanks for the suggestion, Barb.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> If a moderator sees this post could they please change the title for me to state "splenectomy" instead of "splenic infarction"? Thanks for the suggestion, Barb.


Tiki, I have changed the title of the thread for you. Both you and and Cosmo are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been following Cosmo on your other thread and wanted to let you know my recent experience with Chance's recent surgery. Hopefully, it will give you some good things to hang onto.

It wasn't a splenectomy - it was to remove a tumor in his chest.

We also were referred to a specialist at Upstate Veterinary Specialties. Chance's primary care vet felt that because of the tumor location and Chance's heart issues, he would be in the best hands with the specialists. I cannot tell you how glad I am we went this route. Your vet and the specialist you are sound like a very similar situation.

Like you, they did a complete series of pre-op tests including ultrasounds and x-rays and a biopsy to be as sure as could be that we were not doing surgery if it had already spread or there were other compromising issues.
Chance is 10. The other good thing is that Chance's cardiologist is part of the same specialties practice and did pre-op heart tests to clear him for surgery. 

So at least we had as thorough of a picture as could be had before surgery. Your description of what has been done for Cosmo sounds very similar.

Of course I was nervous about the surgery but I had the knowledge that he was in qualified hands and they felt he would do well.
The surgery went smooth with no "surprises". Even at 10 years old, Chance recovered well. He had a nine-inch incision across his chest but from Chance's demeanor while recovering, you would never have known it. The pain management was good post-surgery. 

I think you are doing everything right and Cosmo is in good hands. The specialists have so much more experience with these surgeries. I was very impressed with how well Chance was taken care of at the specialties center. Like you mentioned will happen with Cosmo, they monitor him 24 hours and we were welcomed to call in the overnight (post-surgery) to get a status. They gave us a choice of best times to call (overnight) and encouraged us to call to ease our minds.

From everything you have posted, Cosmo is going to do well and he is in qualified hands. I am wishing you and Cosmo the best positive thoughts for everything to go smooth on Tuesday.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy had an emergency splenectomy a number of years ago - he had a splenic torsion, which if not removed would have led to a rupture. I was a mess and a wreck all at the same time. He had his surgery at 10 pm and I picked him up around 9:30 the next morning.

He had a 7 inch incision on his belly and I was told to keep him quiet. We went home and as I was making a bed for us on the floor, he jumped onto my bed. I called the vet and asked how I was supposed to keep a 95 lb golden retriever quiet?! She laughed and said well if it hurts him, he wont do it.

I did not use a cone with Remy, rather put a tshirt on him, tied a knot on his spine to keep it tight. He never licked the stiches, and healed beautifully.

I hope all goes well for Cosmo - prayers


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart dog, Emmie, had an abnormal spleen that my husband noted when he was doing her surgery for her pyometra. He removed the spleen and it was an infarct. She, too, had issues with her stomach bloating. Ultimately, nine months post splenectomy and ovariohysterectomy, she had an acute abdominal crisis. My husband did her surgery and she had a liver lobe torsion(very rare). She did well for 6 more weeks, with occasional abdominal distension issues. Sadly, she suffered from two more liver lobe torsions and had a GI sepsis and I had to let her go. I did some research as the board certified surgeon who did her second surgery said she was lucky to survive the first surgery. Apparently chronic gastric dilatation can lead to loosening of the liver's ligaments that lead to liver lobe torsion. She was fine for the first 6.5 years of her life and always wondered if removing her spleen changed the dynamics in her abdomen. Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiki*



tikiandme said:


> Thanks for replying. I'm not on facebook, so I don't know of any group there, but I'll search for them and see if there are any public forums. Most everything on facebook seems to be private nowadays. Even the litter listings are private. Doesn't make sense to me. And yes, we are tentatively scheduled for a consult with a surgeon on Tuesday and hopefully he'll be operated on the same day. He has a chronic bloat condition that will have to be watched closely. That worries me. But he did have a gastropexy two years ago and he survived three nights in the hospital so he should be able to survive this. The surgery is at Oakland Veterinary Specialties, and they have an emergency unit that's open 24/7 and he will constantly be monitored. I just obsessively worry about him. He's had a lot of problems over the years, but thankfully he's in good physical condition and he has a strong constitution.


When is the surgery? I will be praying for Cosmo. I remember reading here of several dogs that have had a splenectomy.
I did a search on this forum on spleen removal and here is the link:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=10023737


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> When is the surgery? I will be praying for Cosmo. I remember reading here of several dogs that have had a splenectomy.
> I did a search on this forum on spleen removal and here is the link:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=10023737


 We have a surgical consult scheduled for Tuesday. I was told he would have surgery the same day. I'm supposed to get a call from them today to verify everything. Thanks, Karen.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My two Golden boys, Charlie and Joker, each had a splenectomy and went on to lead normal lives. Charlie was around 7 years old when an ultrasound revealed a large mass on his spleen and I was told "That needs to come out NOW!" His surgery was the next day. We got the good news that the mass was benign and my boy lived to be almost 13. 

Joker ruptured his spleen in a fall when he was 11. He was almost unconscious when we found him, with gray gums. We rushed him to an emergency clinic where they did the surgery, though one vet thought I was crazy not to just let him go. He recovered quickly and lived four more years, eventually dying last fall of issues unrelated to his spleen. Joker's case was a bit unusual, in that an ultrasound two years ago showed a large abdominal mass. He needed surgery to removed bladder stones, so we had that mass removed at the same time. It turned out that the mass was "splenic in nature," as if his body had attempted to regenerate his spleen. Again, we got the good news that the mass was benign.

How to keep a Golden quiet after surgery? Our vet recommended giving either Benadryl or acepromazine for a few days. Either will keep the dog a bit groggy, but that's exactly what is needed for short time. 

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> My heart dog, Emmie, had an abnormal spleen that my husband noted when he was doing her surgery for her pyometra. He removed the spleen and it was an infarct. She, too, had issues with her stomach bloating. Ultimately, nine months post splenectomy and ovariohysterectomy, she had an acute abdominal crisis. My husband did her surgery and she had a liver lobe torsion(very rare). She did well for 6 more weeks, with occasional abdominal distension issues. Sadly, she suffered from two more liver lobe torsions and had a GI sepsis and I had to let her go. I did some research as the board certified surgeon who did her second surgery said she was lucky to survive the first surgery. Apparently chronic gastric dilatation can lead to loosening of the liver's ligaments that lead to liver lobe torsion. She was fine for the first 6.5 years of her life and always wondered if removing her spleen changed the dynamics in her abdomen. Good luck.


 I remember reading about Emmie and her problems, I was so sorry when you had to let her go...Cosmo had what I later realized was a "pre-bloat" incident when he was about 18 mo. old. Soon after that he started "bloating" every day, mostly in the early evening after his last meal. The vet had never seen this condition and, of course, when I took him to the vet, he acted normally. This "bloating" continued and I would check him to make sure he burped and relieved the air. I always worried he would end up in full blown bloat, and he did one day on a Saturday when he was seven. I recognized the symptoms immediately and we rushed him to the e-vet, but, of course, he decompressed on the way there. When we got there he was happy and wagging his tail. They gave him a once over but didn't do an x-ray, just told me to add a gas-x cap to his meals. Long story short, I decided to get a gastropexy done and started to try to get some weight back on him before hand because he had gotten pretty thin. About six months later on a Saturday (two days before his gastropexy was supposed to happen), he bloated again, got to e-vet. Same story. He decompressed, acted normal when we got there. But this time we insisted on an x-ray. The vet show it to us, and it showed his stomach was still twisted. He got a gastropexy but he still "puffs up" and threatens to bloat. He's been somewhat better because he gets metoclopramide and gas-x with his meals. But a few weeks ago, he started to be uncomfortable when laying down. That's when we got the initial ultrasound. The recheck on Thurs. showed the infarct. But I wonder if maybe the chronic GDV caused him to have a chronic torsing of the spleen, similar to Emmie's. I'll discuss that with his surgeon. My old vet told me to have him do an exploratory when he operates. Thanks for your insight, Sally's Mom. I appreciate it. I had never heard of chronic bloat before this happened to Cosmo.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Tiki, I have changed the title of the thread for you. Both you and and Cosmo are in my thoughts and prayers.


 Thanks, Swishy!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> We have a surgical consult scheduled for Tuesday. I was told he would have surgery the same day. I'm supposed to get a call from them today to verify everything. Thanks, Karen.


Keeping you and Cosmo in my prayers!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And dear, sweet Mantha had a splenectomy in Feb 2014... She is officially 13 years 7 months. She has had no issues related to the splenectomy. But she has never had GI issues, either. So glad I broke my rule of how old is too old to put one of my Goldens through a procedure. She has been truly amazing. 

Yes, my point is to ask the surgeon, if it will change the relationship of organs to each other. I had consulted specialists who really had no info to offer..I was going to go to Tufts when she passed. I had put her on grain free to decrease fermentation...she had always been quite the burper... Hindsight 20/20, I wonder if daily Gas X would have helped...


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

I have had two dogs go through splenectomy surgery...both with board certified surgeons. My first girl went in for emergency gastric torsion surgery and they found a mass on her spleen. Both issues done at same time she recovered beautifully and biopsy was benign! She was seven at the time and lived well for three more years but hemangio in her heart got her. Our second girl was nine and seven months when she collapsed. We did extensive workup...xrays, ultra sound, blood work and abdominal tap and determined she was a good candidate for splenectomy. She came home in 24hrs. Ate well not a lot of pain meds needed. We put her on theYunan Baiyao caps and the Immunity drug (mushroom derived). We hoped...biopsy came back hemangio. We had twenty days...mostly good. She ate like a lumberjack and even on one glorious late October day got to go swimming one last time. We had to let her go after multiple bleeds in a short few hours.
For those who get the GR News she was the cover girl on the latest Veterans Issue. Our lives will never be the same without her but oh how lucky we were to have been blessed by her exuberant love! I would probably go through it again because you don't know until you biopsy exactly what is happening to your cherished friend. 
Keeping you in good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> And dear, sweet Mantha had a splenectomy in Feb 2014... She is officially 13 years 7 months. She has had no issues related to the splenectomy. But she has never had GI issues, either. So glad I broke my rule of how old is too old to put one of my Goldens through a procedure. She has been truly amazing.
> 
> Yes, my point is to ask the surgeon, if it will change the relationship of organs to each other. I had consulted specialists who really had no info to offer..I was going to go to Tufts when she passed. I had put her on grain free to decrease fermentation...she had always been quite the burper... Hindsight 20/20, I wonder if daily Gas X would have helped...


I'm glad Mantha did well. It's good to know older dogs can get through it okay. Diet doesn't seem to have made a difference for Cosmo. The first time he bloated he was on grains. I switched him to grain free and he bloated on that. He is a burper, like Emmie. He is also a shameless tooter, especially at night. For him,I think the majority is air, not fermented gasses. Fortunately it's not very pungent most of the time. He did have SIBO when he was younger, and when I got him he had lots of parasites. I don't know if either of these things factor into it or not. My new vet has him on metronidazole 125mg twice a day and that has helped cut down on bacterial fermentation and helps keep him a little less gassy. My vet prescribed metoclopramide and Gas-X with every meal. I think that is what has kept him from bloating again so far. About two weeks before he bloated the first time, I bought a box of Gas-X strips, just in case. When he bloated, I shoved two strips on the back of his tongue on the way to the car. I think that helped disperse the air (gas) in his stomach enough for him to start getting a few burps out so he could decompress. I mentioned that to the e-vet at the time, and she said it may have helped and it certainly didn't hurt. Now, I always carry a couple of strips with me wherever we go. It no cure, but I really think it can help. I keep some strips in his emergency kit, too. I will certainly talk to the surgeon regarding the splenectomy and organ displacement, etc. I will tell him what happened to Emmie. Thanks again.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I also meant to add that Cosmo is also the anxious type, which doesn't help much. He is an air gulper. He swallows a lot of air when he drinks his water, and I that that may help to put him over the deep end...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, my Mantha did great post surgery. It was read out as a hematoma. My husband who did the surgery was not convinced. However, since it is almost two years out in February..looks like it was benign. She wasn't spayed until 7.5 years and got through that the easiest of all of my girls. She is one tough old bird. She and her littermate Georgie, and half sister, Tiki are all in the Veterans issue of the GRCA News! Both Mantha and Georgie take turkey tail mushrooms and were raised on fish oil and dasuquin. None of my others have had the GI issues Emmie had...she does have a burpy brother a friend owns...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Yes, my Mantha did great post surgery. It was read out as a hematoma. My husband who did the surgery was not convinced. However, since it is almost two years out in February..looks like it was benign. She wasn't spayed until 7.5 years and got through that the easiest of all of my girls. She is one tough old bird. She and her littermate Georgie, and half sister, Tiki are all in the Veterans issue of the GRCA News! Both Mantha and Georgie take turkey tail mushrooms and were raised on fish oil and dasuquin. None of my others have had the GI issues Emmie had...she does have a burpy brother a friend owns...


 I'll have to check out that Veteran's Issue. I've been busy the last few months and I just noticed I haven't even opened the last two issues of the GRN. That's the first time that has happened. I had a "Tiki", too. She was the light of my life. She was Cosmos "big sister". She died a few months shy of 10 years old from hemangio, as did Cosmo's sire. I hope Cosmo has better luck. I'm going to look into the turkey tail mushrooms....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The turkey tail mushrooms are supposed to be anti neoplastic. Georgie got diagnosed with a poorly differentiated sarcoma in April. Went thru a course of Palladia and chlorambucil. Is still on chlorambucil, but the sarcoma, incompletely removed due to location(and I did draw the line at radiation) disappeared... I took out an ad, that has them because Tiki was not only Best Veteran at the first Yankee Show, but she got a JAM as well. And Georgie is on the page from the President. Samantha aka Mantha and Mick are interspersed as well. Loved the cover photo.


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

..I loved your ad in the GRNews! To me the best part of specialty shows are the Veterans back in the ring! Hard not to choke up when they show their stuff! Congrats on the win at Yankee! Georgie is adorable as well!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I saw your ad, Sally's Mom. I loved it, too. Your girls look wonderful. What a great testament to your breeding program!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Any news on Cosmo?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Any news on Cosmo?


 Thanks for asking. The appt. was changed for tomorrow, Wed., at 11:00. The surgeon had a funeral to attend today. He will have his operation after the consultation. Stuff happens, but the wait is killing me. My old vet wanted to do an exploratory back the first week in Dec, but he wanted the ultrasound first. Then we waited for 6wks for the ultrasound recheck. The good thing is he's alert, good vitals (checking constantly). So we will see what happens tomorrow....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Positive thoughts for the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and precious Cosmo, sending prayers and positive thoughts x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you and Cosmo today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

checking in to say you are in my thoughts and prayers.
When I was waiting while Toby was in surgery, the longer it took the more frantic I became. I guess I didn't realize it was a pretty lengthy surgery, so I kept imagining all sorts of things *wrong* which is why it was taking so long.
About 2-1/2 hours later the surgeon came out to talk to me. I asked him why it had taken so long, and he kind of grinned and said that he wanted to be sure he did a good job.
Hoping all goes well for you and Cosmo.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo went into surgery a few minutes ago....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Actually it was about 1:30 instead of close to 2:00 when he went into surgery. The doctor called about 2:35 to say everything went smoothly. He checked around after he got the spleen out and saw no abnormalities. The spleen is being sent out for biopsy. He did say the stomach had a little air in it and was stretched a little from years of bloating, but I already figured that. My husband talked to him, so I didn't get a chance to ask about how the spleen looked. We'll get a call in the morning to let us know when to pick him up. I'm going to take a nap now...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers for good results, great to hear the surgery went well. 
Wishing Cosmo a speedy recovery.

Take care of yourself and get some rest.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for you and precious Cosmo x


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds great! Keep us posted!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So glad that the op went well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to hear it went well, thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Praying for Cosmo and you.
Hope you got to rest up!
You'll see Cosmo tomorrow.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's great news! Praying for a speedy recovery for Cosmo!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom, I told the surgeon about what happen to Emmie after her splenectomy. He said he's done many splenectomies. Some taken out alone, and some taken out in conjunction with surgery for GDV. He has never seen a causal relationship between spleen removal in any of those cases and liver lobe torsion. He's never read any literature about it, either. He did look around when he did Cosmo's, and his liver looked good. He took a biopsy of it. He said whenever he does a splenectomy, he always does a biopsy of the liver. I didn't realize they did that as a matter of course. Do you know what caused Emmie's liver infarction?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending warms thoughts for a speedy recovery for Cosmo.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great news about the successful surgery. Sending prayers for Cosmo's recovery.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just got a call from the vet hospital. Cosmo's vitals are good, but he's not eating. They tried cooked chicken but he refused it. I'm hoping it's just because he's separated from my husband (together they are "The Two Amigos"). We're going to visit him and take a can of ID to try. He loves the stuff....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck to you. I hope that you all did not think that I was trying to suggest that a splenectomy leads to a liver lobe torsion. I have a 13.5 plus year old girl who will celebrate her two year anniversary of her splenectomy in February. What caused a bell to go off in my head was that Cosmo has issues with gastric dilation as my Emmie had. Emmie lived with that with no problems until her splenectomy(it was an infarct, cause unknown). After her first liver lobe torsion, I did some research...just found one of the articles that got me thinking. It was in the Canadian Veterinary Journal, April 2007. Here is a quotation, " It has also been suggested that chronic bouts of gastric dilatation may be a predisposing factor to hepatic lobe torsion as the ligamentous support structures may be compromised."
It was never an issue until post splenectomy... When Emmie was recovering from her splenectomy, she liked Ziwi Peak and Acana. Hope Cosmo starts eating.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So glad the surgery went well! You must be so relieved 

FWIW my Aedan just had obstruction surgery and he too would not eat the following day. Until I showed up with not only chicken & rice but with some macaroni & cheese Paul had made. Yes, he ate the food and seemed ravenous and got to come home several hours later.

He is still eating chicken & rice in increasing amounts and I have just started introducing his veggie mix into the food (surgery was Monday) - whatever they will not refuse after surgery is worth considering, unless food intolerances come into play.

Good luck


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

My girls would not eat at the hospital either...visit from mom and dad with pot roast did it for one...grilled chicken breast for our latest girl. Once home they ate well...small meals often!

Our best thoughts for his recovery!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He wouldn't eat when we got there, but we brought him home anyway. he's still pretty out of it. Once he knew he was home, he took a small treat and a small drink of water. Then he laid on the wood floor instead of his bed. He's probably hot from the hour ride home. A little Daddy time and he'll perk up and want to eat..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad he's home, hopefully being back with you both will help him improve and he'll eat a little something. Poor boy, please give him a gentle hug from me. Sending lots more prayers and positive thoughts for Cosmos recovery.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Good luck to you. I hope that you all did not think that I was trying to suggest that a splenectomy leads to a liver lobe torsion. I have a 13.5 plus year old girl who will celebrate her two year anniversary of her splenectomy in February. What caused a bell to go off in my head was that Cosmo has issues with gastric dilation as my Emmie had. Emmie lived with that with no problems until her splenectomy(it was an infarct, cause unknown). After her first liver lobe torsion, I did some research...just found one of the articles that got me thinking. It was in the Canadian Veterinary Journal, April 2007. Here is a quotation, " It has also been suggested that chronic bouts of gastric dilatation may be a predisposing factor to hepatic lobe torsion as the ligamentous support structures may be compromised."
> It was never an issue until post splenectomy... When Emmie was recovering from her splenectomy, she liked Ziwi Peak and Acana. Hope Cosmo starts eating.


 I guess I have spleens on the brain. Sorry about that. I knew you meant the chronic bloat condition because you mentioned Emmie's problem. I wasn't too sharp yesterday (no sleep is my only excuse). We have to go back in about 10 days to get the staples out so I will tell him what I meant to ask. The internal specialist is supposed to call with the biopsy results in a couple of days and I'll ask him, too. The quote you mentioned makes sense to me. In fact, I've always worried about splenic or mesenteric torsion with Cosmo. And I wonder if, along with a chronic bloat condition, the splenectomy could increase the risk of liver lobe torsion even more, since there is then more room, and less support, for the other organs? I need to turn my fried little brain off for awhile.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, that is what I was thinking...and then it wasn't until my husband who did the surgery said it out loud...but her spleen needed to come out. We were between a rock and a hard place..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When Toby had his spenectomy, that's why they sent him home in less than 24 hours. The doctor told me, "you have an 85 pound dog that won't eat, won't drink, and needs help to do outside. But he will be much happier and recover faster at home, are you willing to come get him?"
We did.
The anesthesia and pain meds really kill their appetites. I'm sure that's all it is.




tikiandme said:


> Just got a call from the vet hospital. Cosmo's vitals are good, but he's not eating. They tried cooked chicken but he refused it. I'm hoping it's just because he's separated from my husband (together they are "The Two Amigos"). We're going to visit him and take a can of ID to try. He loves the stuff....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am sure he will soon be eating like his usual self. So glad that the surgery went well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It didn't take him long to get his appetite back. I keep a case of ID on hand to pill him with, so he had some of that. Now I have to watch it so he doesn't take too much at once. He keeps wanting more. He's happy now that he is reattached to my husband's hip.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> It didn't take him long to get his appetite back. I keep a case of ID on hand to pill him with, so he had some of that. Now I have to watch it so he doesn't take too much at once. He keeps wanting more. He's happy now that he is reattached to my husband's hip.


That's so great to hear, well done Cosmo, big hugs flying over!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Cosmo is doing so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> It didn't take him long to get his appetite back. I keep a case of ID on hand to pill him with, so he had some of that. Now I have to watch it so he doesn't take too much at once. He keeps wanting more. He's happy now that he is reattached to my husband's hip.


So glad to hear that Cosmo ate. They sure do love that ID!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo had a bad night. He kept popping up and whining, he couldn't get comfortable. He has a fentanyl patch, and he's on tramadol, too. At 4am he got the tramadol and about an hour later he settled down for a couple of hours. He ate well this am, he cried for his food like he was starving. He seems better since he ate. Thanks, everyone, for checking on him and helping me through this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to update. Tomorrow will be a better day, and then the good days will come quickly after that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad your boy is home where he belongs. 

When my dogs have lost their appetites, an injection or two of vitamin B-12 usually turns the situation around. And it helps cognitive function in older dogs, at least in my experience.

I hope the pathology report comes back clean.

Hugs and prayers to your and yours...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so glad your boy is home where he belongs.
> 
> When my dogs have lost their appetites, an injection or two of vitamin B-12 usually turns the situation around. And it helps cognitive function in older dogs, at least in my experience.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. He is eating well now, and should be close to full portions tomorrow. It's a balancing act. Chronic bloaters like him have slow gastric motility. I have to walk him after he eats to keep the bloating at bay. But he is supposed to keep still most of the time because of his surgery. His dose of metoclopramide (helps propel the food through the stomach) has been increased, so I think that is helping. But the narcotics his is on tend to slow motility, so I keep an eye out for bloating issues. But, all in all, he is better today, and I think he's recovering pretty well. Yes, the path report...I'm afraid of that. I'm trying to think positive, though. The tech who was watching over Cosmo told me it should be done in less than a week. They have an IDEXX lab in the basement. He said he would let me know when he sees the preliminary report. I hope we dodge the bullet...:crossfing


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for your boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> Yes, the path report...I'm afraid of that. I'm trying to think positive, though. The tech who was watching over Cosmo told me it should be done in less than a week. They have an IDEXX lab in the basement. He said he would let me know when he sees the preliminary report. I hope we dodge the bullet...:crossfing


When I and/or my dogs have undergone surgery, it has been our experience that bad news come back much faster than good news. That's no guarantee, of course, but I think that medical professionals work harder and faster to contact people when treatment is urgently needed...not so much when it's a "time to relax" message.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just got the path report a little while ago. Both the spleen and liver biopsies are benign. There is evidence of some inflammation in the liver sample that could possibly be indicative of Cushing's, but the internal specialist isn't too concerned with it. When he called, he sounded like he was in a really good mood. Then he told me there was no evidence of cancer. He said he was so happy to tell me that, because most of these biopsies he sees of Goldens turn out to show cancer, mostly hemangio. Cosmo's sire died of hemangio at ten, so I had prepared myself for bad news. So at least for now we dodged that. Now I'm worried about what might be causing the liver inflammation. I'll try to post the report when the specialist sends it. It might take a day or two, he says he's a lousy typist....


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's wonderful news!! I am so relieved for you! Please give Cosmo a hug from me.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

How wonderful! Take this and run with it. At least for now. Cosmo is blessed to have you and a great team of talented specialists taking care of him.

Hope he feels better every day.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> How wonderful! Take this and run with it. At least for now. Cosmo is blessed to have you and a great team of talented specialists taking care of him.
> 
> Hope he feels better every day.


 I remember what you said about everything you have been through with Chance. It gave me hope....Thank you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news!!! So thrilled for you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so pleased to read your update, I'm doing a golden happy dance!. Big hugs to you and gorgeous Cosmo x


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is the best news. So pleased for you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very good news. I would focus on the spleen results...maybe the liver finding is incidental...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

I am happy for you and Cosmo!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Very good news. I would focus on the spleen results...maybe the liver finding is incidental...


 I received the path report and it stated the liver sample showed "mild evidence of hypertension", and the doctor wrote that the finding was benign, so I assume that means it is incidental. I asked the surgeon and a couple of the CVTs about chronic dilatation being a causal factor in liver lobe torsion, but I was only told that chronic bloat is rare and they don't see it. Splenic infarction is rare, as is liver lobe torsion. I guess it takes a retrospective study to come to any conclusion. But I believe the study you cited. I did some searching and came up with a few cases of liver lobe torsion, with one happening some time after GDV, one with a liver lobe and gall bladder torsion at the same time. I know I can't tell you anything you don't already know. Most of them are large breed dogs with deep chests. One was a five month old Saint Bernard. All the same type of dog that can suffer from GDV. I think of all the years Cosmo has had chronic bloat and all the damage that could have been done to the ligaments of his other organs. I'm thankful you told me about Emmie. At least if he has an abdominal crisis, I can tell the doctors to consider a liver lobe torsion. I can't imagine what you went through with Emmie. Also, you are right when you say you were between a rock and a hard place when she had the splenectomy. I feel the same way with Cosmo...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just now seeing this thread. Have been checking Cosmo's other thread. 

I'm so glad everything seems to be good news. The surgery sounds like a drag but the path report is marvelous! Will he need more meds now, to accommodate the loss of the spleen? Poor Cosmo. He probably doesn't have a clue why these things keep happening to him?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Just now seeing this thread. Have been checking Cosmo's other thread.
> 
> I'm so glad everything seems to be good news. The surgery sounds like a drag but the path report is marvelous! Will he need more meds now, to accommodate the loss of the spleen? Poor Cosmo. He probably doesn't have a clue why these things keep happening to him?


 I asked the vet, but he said he didn't need anything. I'm researching supplements to see what might be beneficial. I'm going to add a small amount of cooked organ meat to his kibble for a week or two and see if that works. He had a bad day today. He became very gassy after his afternoon meal. My husband gave him 2 gas-x strips and walked him for about a half hour to get some of it out. Then we managed to get him to relax and lay down. He feel asleep and we massaged him to help him to pass the rest of the gas. It was toot city for about an hour and a half, then he was better. Tonight, after his small evening meal and walk, he had trouble laying down. He would circle and try to lay down but would give up and walk away. I think it might be because of gas build up in his intestines. He was finally able to settle and go to sleep.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the spleen free club Cosmo! Lila had hers removed Sep '14 and she is as spunky as ever, I think even moreso. I think I need to check out his other thread too, I am terrible about not checking in here regularly. Congrats, woohooo, party on dude!


----------

